# PaulG's Home Shop



## PaulG (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello All, Well here are a few pic's of of my shop. I am currently rebuilding the Clausing 5914, vari-drive is all done, new bearings, clutch & brake. The South Bend 10k I pulled out of a scrap pile, I now have all parts needed. The Van Norman #12 is down for paint and two power feed gears. I am also rebuilding a 1960 snowcat, so it's parts scattered around also. The shop is 22'x32'.

I must admit, I did run the broom around and pick up, found some things I'd been looking for too. ???  

Paul






I try to maintain an open center for vehicle or equipment repair.






Clausing MK3a 12x36






Rockwell H/V, nice little mill, stock spindle speed up to 6200, with VFD 7k.






Stuff.





South Bend 10K





Stuff





1960 Simca P60 all rebuilt for snowcat.





and more Stuff.





Yup, old drag racer & high powerrocket





Van Norman #12. I have another one outside waiting to come in.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice tour Paul. We had a lot of those blue roller drawer cabinets in our shop. They were great but way out of reach unless you can pick one up used somewhere. The spindle speed on your mill is great for using small mills and drills. I can only get about 3000 out of mine. I take it from your explanation that the shop is part of your garage?
gbritnell


----------



## rake60 (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautifully equipped shop Paul! 

I can't think of anything that is missing there.

Rick


----------



## joeby (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, appears nothing is missing. Nice shop.

 Possibly Sasquatch's presence over the wood stove keeps the "sticky fingers" at bay too!

Kevin


----------



## itowbig (Jan 26, 2010)

I am drooling Thm: that is a nice shop there and well lighted too. :bow:


----------



## Lorenz (Feb 19, 2010)

thats a very great shop!


----------



## kendo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Paul
      Great looking shop you got there, somewhat better than my
      6'' x 12'' shop lol
      boy i envy you. I'd like to See a few more pics of the 1960 snowcat

                         Ken


----------



## Maryak (Feb 19, 2010)

Paul,

Now all I have to do is sell the car, get divorced, pay the alimony and with whats left put my shop in the garage. 

Seriously, a great shop, congratulations - I'm envious.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GWRdriver (Feb 19, 2010)

Five of the "old-timer" model engineer/live steamers in my area bought Rockwell mills new in the 1960s. Two were H/Vs and three were Vs. All of those eventually came up for sale and I missed out on all of them and I never found another one in decent shape for a fair price. Those are very nice little mills for live steam work.


----------



## doubleboost (Feb 19, 2010)

very nice


----------



## keys (Mar 26, 2010)

;D The first thing I noticed was the "Columbia" sticker on the table in the first picture. Nice shop. I'm a long ways away from having that nice of a shop.


----------

